
Show HN: Page00 – Publishing content anonymously - gobarganesh
https://page00.com/
======
brudgers
Related, *Why we are Building Page00":

[https://medium.com/@gobarganesh/why-we-are-building-
page00-3...](https://medium.com/@gobarganesh/why-we-are-building-
page00-34265785aad9#.cj3z5tv2s)

------
rafaqueque
Quite weird to open the website and see social logins. Taking this post title
into account, the "anonymous" option should be first.

~~~
gobarganesh
Sorry, my bad. Initially I linked it to anonymous page url and got corrected
by moderators. But the title hasn't changed.

------
gobarganesh
Hi Chandranshu here, I am working on Page00 . Please help me up with your
feedback and comments. :)

------
Freak_NL
Who pays for this service if it is free and shows no advertisements?

~~~
gobarganesh
Hi, thanks for checking out. Right now costs are not much. As the product
usage will increase, we will work on exploring revenue options.

As I can think of, we may shift to a freemium model, templates market place or
showing ads on anonymous pages , etc. Things will very much depend on what we
feel users are willing to pay for.

------
DrScump
OP URL takes you direct to login page; better to start from the top:

[https://page00.com/](https://page00.com/)

~~~
dang
Thanks, URL changed from
[https://page00.com/site/anon/password/0/](https://page00.com/site/anon/password/0/).

